# What is the default map app for uber



## terryv67 (Feb 23, 2015)

Is there a default map app for uber and Lyft? 
What does everyone prefer? 
Still haven't had my first drive yet. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

terryv67 said:


> Is there a default map app for uber and Lyft?
> What does everyone prefer?
> Still haven't had my first drive yet. Any help would be appreciated.


On iPhones, the map/nav program is built in within the app. I call it Uber Maps. On Android phones, you can select Google Maps or Waze as your default mapping program.


----------



## terryv67 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok, so with my Iphone I will be using Apple maps. Can I switch out to Google or Waze?


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

terryv67 said:


> Ok, so with my Iphone I will be using Apple maps. Can I switch out to Google or Waze?


I don't think it's even Apple Maps... It's built-in within the Uber app. The only way to use Google Maps or Waze on iPhone is to hit "START TRIP", remember the address, switch apps to Google Maps or Waze, then re-enter the address. But be forewarned, many impatient riders will probably say something to you since you started the trip & didn't move right away.

As for me, I just use the default map and if it gives you wrong directions, it's on Uber not you.


----------

